
Google to Shut Down Their Chinese Operations April 2010 - jooliver
http://webupon.com/search-engines/google-to-shut-down-their-chinese-operations-april-2010/
======
jaddison
I have to say, I found the initial audio ad annoying when I opened this link
into a background tab.

I don't mind ads too much if they don't distract me and I can skip them.

